# 1966 Fastback Questions



## mannymota46 (Sep 14, 2021)

Hey everyone - I just picked up a September 1966 Fastback frame set (JB serial #) that I want to build.  Considering there are quite a few differences between the 66 and 67 (bars, seat, sprocket/derailleur, pedals, etc.) I was curious if a September build would still have all of the 1966 parts or is it possible to have seen these with some of the 1967 parts already on them?  Cheers, Craig


----------



## kostnerave (Sep 14, 2021)

I'm taking a shot in the dark, as I haven't been involved with Fastbacks for a long time. I feel that a September frame would still favor '66 parts, for example, a Sprint rear derailleur and front chainring. I do remember running across a transition "Mag" spocket that had Schwinn stamped on it in a straight line and an odd gooseneck handlebar stem on a December dated violet Fastback. I'm sure some current Sting-ray collectors on here will be able to give useful advice. Mike


----------



## Robert Troub (Sep 14, 2021)

A 1966 Fastback will have 1966 parts....


----------



## stoney (Sep 14, 2021)

I think Sept. '66 would not be late enough in the year to have '67 parts on it.


----------



## Rayray (Sep 25, 2021)

I learn something new on this forum everyday


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 25, 2021)

I've learned that Sting Rays were slightly different than the norm due to their high production numbers exceeding all the other models. The normal new year model production started with serial numbers that were stamped in November and December. It's very possible the Sting Ray production may have had slightly earlier stamped drop outs, but I'm doubting anything with a September stamped drop out. JFYI, the date associated to the serial numbers is the date the number was stamped on the bikes components, and that component was used sometime later to build a frame.


----------



## mannymota46 (Sep 26, 2021)

Thanks for the replies all. I thought September might be early for 67 parts. even though I said I was done with building bikes up from the frame I have a bunch of 66 parts so it looks like I have my new project. Just missing a 1966 stem and wheel set if anyone can help. Oh yeah, the seat too but I know I’ll probably have a tough time with that. Cheers, Craig


----------

